# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Τι φάση ?

## StressedOut

Καλησπέρα members......έχω διαγνωσθεί με ΙΨΔ ....αυτή την φάση έχω εμμονές με τα υπαρξιακά τι είναι οι άνθρωποι είναι όλα αυτά αλήθεια που ζούμε ή είναι εικονική πραγματικότητα.... Τέτοιες σκέψεις κυρίως παρόλο που δεν το πιστεύω είναι τρομαχτικό συναισθημα και υπεραναλυω τα πάντα ότι βλέπω ότι ακούω ...τι γίνεται ?

----------


## Eva1995

> Καλησπέρα members......έχω διαγνωσθεί με ΙΨΔ ....αυτή την φάση έχω εμμονές με τα υπαρξιακά τι είναι οι άνθρωποι είναι όλα αυτά αλήθεια που ζούμε ή είναι εικονική πραγματικότητα.... Τέτοιες σκέψεις κυρίως παρόλο που δεν το πιστεύω είναι τρομαχτικό συναισθημα και υπεραναλυω τα πάντα ότι βλέπω ότι ακούω ...τι γίνεται ?


Τιποτα δε γινεται,κλασσικη ιψδ...μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου πριν λιγα χρονια,ακριβως ιδιες σκεψεις. Βεβαια τετοιες σκεψεις ειναι εντελως φυσιολογικες και για ατομα χωρις ιψδ αλλα ποσο μαλλον ! Εγω θεωρω οτι ολοι εχουμε κανει καποια στιγμη τετοιες αναζητησεις,μη σε τρομαζει..!! κι αυτο ακριβως που ειπες, "φαση" ειναι. Θα περασει!!!

----------


## StressedOut

Ευχαριστώ πολύ το είχα ξαναπεράσει ..αλλά κάθε φορά μου φαίνεται σαν κάτι καινούριο....σαν να είμαι κενός να νομίζω ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω τους γύρω μου να σκέφτομαι αν είναι όλα αυτά αληθινά και τέτοιες μλκιες ..... Ευχαριστώ πάντως :)

----------


## Eva1995

πω πω ναι ολοιδια φαση ετσι κι εγω ακριβως το παθαινα!!! μου θυμιζει λιγο αποπραγματοποιηση, προφανως θα σου συμβαινει οταν αγχωνεσαι παραπανω και εισαι φορτισμενος...οταν θα χαλαρωσεις θα περασει μονο του

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν ειναι τιποτα, δεν εχω ιψδ και το παθαινα κι εγω παλια και το παθαινω ακομα λιγο που και που...απλα πλεον εχω μάθει να μη δινω σημασια και φευγει. Ειναι καθαρα θεμα στρες και υπερβολικης αυτοσκοπησης...

----------


## StressedOut

Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι από το άγχος ...προσπαθώ να είμαι ήρεμος ...αλλά είναι τρομαχτικό γτ μου φαίνονται περίεργοι οι γύρω μου παρόλο που ξέρω ποιοι είναι είναι σαν να κοιτάω τις λεπτομέρειες και να χάνω τα βασικά ....επίσης κοιτάω κάποιο γνωστό πρόσωπο και το επεξεργάζομαι σαν να μου φαίνεται ξένο ....OMG .....πφφφφφ

----------


## ge0rge

> Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι από το άγχος ...προσπαθώ να είμαι ήρεμος ...αλλά είναι τρομαχτικό γτ μου φαίνονται περίεργοι οι γύρω μου παρόλο που ξέρω ποιοι είναι είναι σαν να κοιτάω τις λεπτομέρειες και να χάνω τα βασικά ....επίσης κοιτάω κάποιο γνωστό πρόσωπο και το επεξεργάζομαι σαν να μου φαίνεται ξένο ....OMG .....πφφφφφ


Το έχω πάθει κάνα δυο φορές. Την πρώτη φορά με την γυναίκα μου. Κράτησε λίγα λεπτά αλλά ταραχτηκα. Να κοιμάσαι και να ξυπνάς για δέκα και βάλε χρόνια μαζί με έναν άνθρωπο και ξαφνικά να μην τον αναγνωρίζεις...!

----------


## StressedOut

Είναι πολύ τρομαχτικό γτ είναι σαν να μην τον αναγνωρίζεις αυτόν που έχεις απέναντι σου και κάθεσαι και υπεραναλυεις τα πάντα πάνω του -.- τι θέμα είναι όμως τι είναι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει και από πού πηγάζει ..... :/

----------

